# adopting a singleton after siblings



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

I must be mad, but I cant shake the feeling that theres one missing!
We adopted siblings 2 years ago. Its not been entirely smooth, and dd 4 nearly 5 is needing quite a bit of input at school, but generally we plod along and deal with things as they come about. 

I really feel a desire to adopt again.

has anyone experience of adopting a third, or a single child after a sibling placement?

All thoughts welcome


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Well, think I must join the madness too   as we've been approved for another one after taking on two sisters nearly just under two years ago.

My two are two and three. We are hoping to find a baby and take them in a foster-to-adopt situation - in fact we have a link, meeting with sw next week to hopefully make a plan to bring babba home within the next week or so - fingers crossed!!

One of our reasons for wanting such a young number three was to help our existing children get used to having a sibling more easily as a baby won't be taking their toys, shouting over them etc.

I'll have three (hopefully) all under school age but, like you, we don't feel our family is complete. We want to do it now so that the age gap isn't too big - we are hoping that being close in age will help the new one to quickly feel as much a part of things as the elder two. Also, as they get older they will be into similar things at similar times making tailoring family holidays and days out to all their interests easier - that's the theory anyway!!

Our approval process was quick and easy this time and our social worker really understood our desire to enlarge our family.

Fingers crossed I'll be on here soon to tell you how it works in reality!


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi e3201! Was starting to feel very alone!

I'll be awaiting your updates as you bring in a new member to your family. 
I too hope for a young child, and in our discussions dh and I think a boy will prob be best suited to our family as it stands at the moment, though this is obviously not set in concerete.

I've thought about concurrency, but yet to really discuss that with dh. Guess the next step for us is to contact LA and sound them out to see if they will even consider us again.

is your link male or female? 

So exciting, but nerve wracking at the same time!


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Our link is a third pink!!!  

Am really excited but must admit it's hard being back on the uncertain pre-placement rollercoaster again after nearly two years of forever family safeness.

Just keep thinking it was worth it last time, will be worth it again.


----------

